# Buds



## 1green (Jan 10, 2010)

HI ALL, SAY IF THESE BABYS STAY WHITE, WILL THE BUDS JUST KEEP GETTING BIGGER!!!!!!! HERE IS A PIC, THEY ARE ABOUT 3 IN. LONG SO FAR.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

Those will continue to grow...so yes the buds will get bigger...just keep them happy and healthy...


----------



## 1green (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks hamster, i was hoping so. have cut a couple of them, and they were very tasty , soon i want to get some really good seed..  these are really good anyway. but just want to try some top noch seeds ,


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

Those look a lil too young to be sampling the product just yet...I wld keep from taking anymore buds till the plant has a chance to pack on some weight and mature...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Those look a lil too young to be sampling the product just yet...I wld keep from taking anymore buds till the plant has a chance to pack on some weight and mature...



:yeahthat:


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 11, 2010)

If your pistles are still white definately too soon to take samples.  They should swell up and form bud around them.  Patience is the key get a jewlery microscope and harvest based on the color of the tricomes.  In their infancy they are clear, gradually going to a milky color then to amber.  Amber trics give you more of a body high while clear and milky is more of a cerebral high.  Either way harvesting stuff at this point just means the thc isn't mature and you won't get a potent high.  Anyways good luck peace out


----------

